# Phlogiellus inermis ?



## Jetzie (Mar 24, 2005)

Just went on a hiking trip and got this beautiful specimen, it shud be a Phlogiellus inermis  but i cant find any much care or habitat info about it. anyone here has them as well? share the behavious ?


----------



## urban (Mar 24, 2005)

*issit?*

is that a Singapore Brown?


----------



## PoseidonSai (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice SG's Ts are dying out. Quite diff to find nowadays.


----------



## karin (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to have 2 sub-adults. They were quite ferocious eaters in my care, eating 2 crickets in a row most of the time.

I see that urs webbed alot ah? Mine didnt web at all, mayb it's becos i gave it a flowerpot for a retreat? Fast Ts, but they also like to huddle in one corner..
Also, mine didnt show mi any threat postures at all.

Interesting Ts tho =)


----------



## urban (Mar 25, 2005)

*i see.*

ahhh.. it is a sg brown.. btw, how big can it get when it has reached adulthood?


----------



## karin (Mar 25, 2005)

They are more or less dwarf Ts... reaching arnd 4 inches upon adulthood.


----------



## StOrM^ (Mar 25, 2005)

LOL.. rem i have 5?? now left 2. one escape and got killed by my jack russell. the other 2 was doing well in my nahdu and curly tank untill they wonder too close to them. after 3 weeks they are food!! now i left 2. but both in good shape n bigger in size too.


----------



## karin (Mar 25, 2005)

Huh? Why would u put them inside ur nhandu and curly hair's tank?

Ran out of tanks to place ur Ts?


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 25, 2005)

I never run out of places for my T's. I always find a rubbermaid container in my house if worst comes to worst.   I am wondering the same thing :?


----------



## StOrM^ (Mar 26, 2005)

they were in there to help clear my pin head problems. at 1st all seems fine until i see the remains of them one day!.. lol. and also i have 5 of them so i  tested this out. looks like it cant work!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am still confused on why you did it, but ok??? :?  :?


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmm havent check back in a while. No Americans keeping them ?


----------



## karin (Mar 26, 2005)

StOrM^ said:
			
		

> they were in there to help clear my pin head problems. at 1st all seems fine until i see the remains of them one day!.. lol. and also i have 5 of them so i  tested this out. looks like it cant work!


Still.. i dun think its a gd excuse to put them in there.

Btw, p. inermis may seem aplenty, but i hope that ppl will still make the effort to conserve them and maintain their numbers in the wild.


----------



## Silver.x (Mar 27, 2005)

StOrM^ said:
			
		

> they were in there to help clear my pin head problems. at 1st all seems fine until i see the remains of them one day!.. lol. and also i have 5 of them so i  tested this out. looks like it cant work!


That's not funny... more irresponsible and not well thought out if anything.

Aidan


----------



## Darryl Albers (Mar 27, 2005)

StOrM^ said:
			
		

> they were in there to help clear my pin head problems. at 1st all seems fine until i see the remains of them one day!.. lol. and also i have 5 of them so i  tested this out. looks like it cant work!



Quite obvoisly the pinheads are not the problem here !!!! 
 I cherish my ts enough to not play gladiators with them .  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Mar 27, 2005)

StOrM^ said:
			
		

> ....."the other 2 was doing well in my nahdu and curly tank untill they wonder too close to them. after 3 weeks they are food!! now i left 2." "They were in there to help clear my pin head problems. at 1st all seems fine until i see the remains of them one day!.. lol. and also i have 5 of them so i  tested this out. looks like it cant work!"



Usually I would say something about how there are some people who really could give a flying ******* about their animals...But I think this speaks all for itself. Even as a newbie to Ts I know better than to do that.


----------

